# Harvesting Spearmint....around the 41st parallel.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Indiana...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/spearmint-harvest-underway-in-indiana-NAA-betsy-jibben/


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

didn't know where mint was grown or how it was harvested. Thanks for sharing.

Imagine their equipment smells great!

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, lots of spearmint and mint around here, takes a small fortune to get into with the tubs and distillery, most contract out having it planted anymore which is done by root stock.

Not sure what it is exactly but once a mint field is taken out of production you'll have several years worth of sub standard row crops on that ground before it takes off. I've heard its residual mint oil in the ground from the roots, I've also heard it's just residual herbicides to keep the weeds out of the mint.

Some pretty sorry looking stuff actually until right before they cut.


----------

